# Make greens taste nice.



## hutchy147 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mix Soy sauce, Honey and pinch of Chilli Stir and pour over veg. Get in.......


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

this was not the thread i thought it would be, Dissapointed !!!!!


----------

